# Blue Phase Ross?



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Possible Blue Phase Ross?


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's possible, as I am "far" in the East I've never had the occasion to see one (and knowing it was one, on 20 000 birds it's hard to identify the Ross) and Blue Ross are even rarer but they have a blue phase too.

Hope this help, by the way I would mount this trophy :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mos Defiantly. :beer:


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope this is a blue phase ross...but my opinion is that it's not. Please keep in mind this is my opinion and my mind is certainly open to new information. The "smile patch" on a snow goose is what really seperates the two. The OP has a pretty good shot of the bill and you can see some smile in the pic. Take a look at the pics below to see what I am looking at. I think this is a snow goose/ross goose hybrid. I am cheering for me to be wrong but these are my observations.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with BDPH


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It is my understanding that there is no such thing as a 'true' blue-phased Ross. They are all snow hybrids. That bird is for sure a blue-phased Ross/snow hybrid. :thumb:


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice bird! Hope you will post pictures of the mount. Has anyone ever heard of or seen a juvie blue Ross?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yea we shot one a couple years ago. I will see if i can find some pictures of it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hybrid aside...It's a keeper for the wall none the less! :beer:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Either way, great bird. Mount it.


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

PJ said:


> It is my understanding that there is no such thing as a 'true' blue-phased Ross. They are all snow hybrids. That bird is for sure a blue-phased Ross/snow hybrid. :thumb:


You are absolutely correct. The search for a pure strain is an internet "goosechase"! The dark gene was introduced via the blue phased snow goose, most likely in the not-so-distant past. The direct offspring of a "bluegoose" Ross mating has the potential to exibit more of the characteristic traits of a Ross - like the smaller bill, thicker/shorter neck, lack of grin patch, and lack of profile curvature where the mandilla meets the cheek - but with the dark coloration of the blue. More and more, we will see intermediate traits as a result of offspring on down the ancestral line, and debate whether or not it has any Ross genes.

That said, mount it, it's as rare as any dark phase Ross. Just know that twenty-years ago they were virtually unheard of. Twenty-years from now they will likely be as common as Park Canada geese.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

there is a juvie blue ross at Reddings Bait in Emily Mn pretty sweet bird.


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

I am 99.9% positive that that bird is a Blue phased Ross


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goose Unit said:


> I am 99.9% positive that that bird is a Blue phased Ross


So you did a DNA analysis?That's the only way you can tell.I believe the Smithsonian will pay big money for one.All that have been tested have proven to be hybrids.....this one probably is also.

Either way....nice bird....get it mounted.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

> Geez n Quackers said:
> 
> 
> > PJ said:
> ...


I have heard that from several sources and it does make sense. I shot one a few yrs ago and never really heard of it before then and now they are showing up in alot of places. No matter what its a great trophy and a beautiful bird to put on the wall. MOUNT IT...


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Goose Unit said:
> 
> 
> > I am 99.9% positive that that bird is a Blue phased Ross
> ...


The Smithsonian is not paying money for them. :rollin: They are or were looking for donations which they received. Have you seen the results of the DNA testing that they did?


----------

